

The Male Programmer Privilege Checklist - sinak
https://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Male_Programmer_Privilege_Checklist

======
psgbg
Too long didn't read (all), but still.

I think I'm in plausible denial or perhaps I'm a blind jerk, but can someone
confirm we are in such bad state(!!!?).

I know the gender income gap, and some people in HR prefer a dick but this was
too awful.

~~~
EduardoBautista
It happens everywhere. The tech community just seems to really wants to fix
this issue. But it really doesn't help when things like this read as if they
are blaming all men. Even a lot of things that are supposed to help bring
women into tech is not that effective as could be. Some exclude men from
attending which doesn't help with the __most __important issue: helping women
work better with men and helping men work better with women.

It would be much better that instead of referring to men as sexist jerks, we
refer to sexist jerks as sexist jerks. I have yet to meet someone who has
openly been against women working in tech, but I sometimes feel that it takes
one post on medium to make it feel like we are not really progressing in the
slightest.

Jeff Atwood said it best: [http://blog.codinghorror.com/what-can-men-
do/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/what-can-men-do/)

Read the "What can you do?" section at the very least.

Disclaimer: I'm a man.

~~~
psgbg
Yeah. Well, I think I should change my own perception about my self right now.

But if there was something that gave me chills was this claim made by Sara

>The Internet is the largest recording of human history ever built

(I mean I'm not that dumb, but I mean I never considered that in a such
crucial time we are excluding basically a half of the population by default).

Fuck. Men had the leadership in the field on politics for centuries and in
most countries women vote since a couple of decades.

And the computers and internet will certainly will lead our lives for the
centuries from now this is quite worrisome because turn the table is pretty
difficult.

I'm a man too.

------
dllthomas
Reminds me of the time I was at LinuxWorld, ages back, and Sun had a Java
booth. I wandered over and remarked that my mother was using Java. They
thought I was insulting them. I wasn't.

